# Game Thread, Pistons vs Bucks, 7 pm, BC 2/20/08/Detriot (-6.5) @ Milwaukee 2/20/08



## narek

> Teams: Milwaukee Bucks (19-34) vs. Detroit Pistons (39-14).
> 
> When: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> Where: Bradley Center.
> 
> Broadcasts: TV - FSN Wisconsin cable. Radio - AM-620.
> 
> About the Pistons: Going into the all-star break, the Pistons had a 6-0 record in February, giving them a 35-5 record in that month dating to the 2004-'05 season. The Pistons have recorded a pair of 10-game winning streaks this season. Detroit went 9-6 in January, which was its 20th consecutive month with a record of .500 or better.
> 
> LINEUPS
> PROBABLE PISTONS STARTERS
> 
> Player Ht. From
> G-Chauncey Billups 6-3 Colorado
> G-Richard Hamilton 6-7 Connecticut
> F-Antonio McDyess 6-9 Alabama
> F-Tayshaun Prince 6-9 Kentucky
> C-Rasheed Wallace 6-11 North Carolina
> 
> Coach: Flip Saunders (third season, 156-61; 12th overall, 567-387).
> 
> Injury report: None.
> 
> PROBABLE BUCKS STARTERS
> 
> Player Ht. From
> G-Mo Williams 6-1 Alabama
> G-Michael Redd 6-6 Ohio State
> F-Desmond Mason 6-5 Oklahoma State
> F-Charlie Villanueva 6-11 Connecticut
> C-Andrew Bogut 7-0 Utah
> 
> Coach: Larry Krystkowiak (second season, 24-47).
> 
> Injury report: Ramon Sessions (left-hand fracture) is out.
> 
> PLAYER TO WATCH
> CHAUNCEY BILLUPS, Pistons
> 
> He ranks fourth in Pistons history with 2,751 assists and trails only Isiah Thomas (9,061), Joe Dumars (4,612) and Dave Bing (4,330). Billups has led Detroit in assists the last five seasons. Billups is averaging 7.1 assists per game, 10th-best in the league.


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=719978

And CV is still starting in place of Yi.


----------



## narek

*Re: Game Thread, Pistons vs Bucks, 7 pm, BC 2/20/08*



> St. Francis - Milwaukee Bucks coach Larry Krystkowiak danced around the subject a bit before the National Basketball Association's all-star break, but he made it official Tuesday after practice at the team's training facility.
> 
> Impressed with the play of Charlie Villanueva in games leading up to the break, Krystkowiak has decided that the 6-foot-11 veteran will be the team's starting power forward for the stretch run of the regular season and that rookie Yi Jianlian will come off the bench.
> 
> "He got into a starting role and I'm really interested in power forwards who can get 16 rebounds," Krystkowiak said, referring to Villanueva. "It seems like he's got a new level of confidence. He's playing pretty well so we'll stick with it."
> 
> Asked about the prospect of being a starter for the rest of the season, Villanueva said, "I'll take it game by game."
> 
> Villanueva has started in only four of the 49 games in which he has played this season. Yi, the team's highly publicized first-round draft choice, started in the other 49 at power forward. But with Yi sidelined by a shoulder strain, Villanueva got his first start of the season Feb. 5 in a game at Memphis and finished with 16 points and 16 rebounds in a 102-97 victory. Villanueva started the next three games also before missing the final game before the break - a home loss to New Orleans - with an ankle injury.
> 
> Villanueva is wearing a brace on his ankle but plans to play tonight against the Detroit Pistons at the Bradley Center.
> 
> "It feels a lot better," he said. "It's a little sore but it's not going to keep me out of the game. I'm going to be ready to go. I'm not 100%. But at this time (of the season), nobody is 100%. I'll be ready to play. There's no question about that."


Villanueva powers way into Bucks starting lineup


----------



## Pimped Out

*Detriot (-6.5) @ Milwaukee 2/20/08*

vbookie
Looking for other games? Visit the vBookie Homepage
If you are looking for games in the future but can't find them in your team forum, visit the vBookie Homepage to see if the event has been posted elsewhere.


----------



## roux

*Re: Game Thread, Pistons vs Bucks, 7 pm, BC 2/20/08/Detriot (-6.5) @ Milwaukee 2/20/0*

We won? :jawdrop:


----------



## narek

*Re: Game Thread, Pistons vs Bucks, 7 pm, BC 2/20/08/Detriot (-6.5) @ Milwaukee 2/20/0*



roux2dope said:


> We won? :jawdrop:


You know, I was watching this game with the bad feeling the Pistons were phoning it in, and any minute they might wake up and play. The wake up call came too late.

But to be that far ahead in the fourth quarter and almost blow it is frightening.


----------



## narek

*Re: Game Thread, Pistons vs Bucks, 7 pm, BC 2/20/08/Detriot (-6.5) @ Milwaukee 2/20/0*



> PLAYER OF THE GAME: Center Andrew Bogut played a team-high 36 minutes and put in a good night's work, finishing with another double-double. "We played hard from the start," said Bogut. "The rest helped us a little bit. No one else has to believe in us, just the guys in here do." Asked about Detroit's late comeback, Bogut said, "Just trying to give the fans their money's worth."
> 
> PLAY OF THE GAME: In the final minute, Bogut came up with what might have been a game-saving block. The Bucks led, 96-92, when Bogut got a piece of Amir Johnson's dunk attempt from behind. Mo Williams then made two free throws for a 98-92 lead with 31.7 seconds left. Bogut said he blocked Johnson's shot, but . . . "They didn't count it," he said. "I got the ball from the back. That's why he missed the dunk."
> 
> STATISTICS SHEET: How badly did the Pistons struggle offensively? A three-pointer by Chauncey Billups cut Milwaukee's lead to 77-60 with 2:02 left in the third quarter and gave Billups 19 of Detroit's last 21 points going back to the second quarter. Billups scored 16 of Detroit's 22 points in the third quarter.


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=720607


----------

